# Missy's Foaling Thread --> UPDATE ---> WARNING ABOUT BROWN/BLOOD RED MUCOUS PLUGS



## Little Wolf Ranch

I decided after being persuaded by some friends to come start a thread over here to talk about all things "Missy"






To give some background information on her....I'll give yall this:

"Dillard's HHH Close Enough to Perfect"

2005 Mare - AMHR - 31" - Golden Palomino Tobiano (+splash?) with one blue eye

Back in 2010 she gave me a sorrel tobiano (+splash?) filly with two blue eyes, sadly we lost her due to red bag and couldn't get her out in time. Very lovely leggy filly with lots of color on her but she wasn't meant to be. She gave no signs of impending birth with this pregnancy. This filly was born approximately 9AM.

In 2011 she gave me a sorrel minimal tobiano colt whose birth was unattended, again very little signal of impending birth, however everything went fine and we had a bouncing colt in the stall by the time we got home. We assume he was born around 2PM. We also decided that with this foaling we WOULD be using some type of Mare Milk Test strips on her.

This mare never gets a huge udder, doesn't tend to drop into a dramatic V shape but does V out somewhat and still eats and poops just fine. I am watching her like a hawk and hoping that these test strips will catch her in the act of things. I test her 3 times per day with Foal Time strips and I am determined to be there for this foal.

I have included pictures of her so far, the below ones are from April 17th, 2012 and I will be getting new ones for you all tonight!

PS: I am praying for a LOUD pinto blue eyed filly. . . .any help sending the filly fairy this way would be appreciated!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Welcome to the maternity ward! We all love it here, and really like pictures! Hope you get what you "ordered" lol. Momma is a pretty girl!


----------



## palsminihorses

Welcome, from SW Missouri! Your mare is lovely and I hope that this year you can be there for the birth of her 'colored filly!' One of my mares already snuck her filly in without us being there! I must say that I'm hoping the Filly Fairy will stop by here on her way to SC! LOL


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Hey there!

Just did my nighttime feeding and check-up on Missy and took a few pictures. I also included a few pictures of her below that were taken APRIL 27 just so you can see some changes in her.

I tested her milk tonight and while it was still slightly sticky, her bag a bit more full and nipples are full and easy to express - she's still testing about 7.2ph

Tonight she is showing:


cow pie poops in her stall

foal seems to have moved into position but I would like you guys to confirm with the pictures....

nipples still full and udder a bit more full (sorry couldn't get a picture tonight didn't have enough light to get a good pic)


She's still eating and drinking normally and doesn't seem to be changing mood wise so I guess I still have a bit to go yet. I wish she would get on the ball about this - I was ready for her to foal back in March!

***PLEASE NOTE ---> The FIRST THREE pictures are of her from APRIL 27TH and the SECOND TWO pictures are from tonight MAY 2ND and the LAST TWO pictures are of Missy in pre-pregnancy condition and of the foals sire, Sampson who is a bay minimal tobiano.


----------



## Eagle

Hello and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery,



I am so glad you decided to come on over





Missy is looking great and definitely moving in the right direction, I can't wait to see a new udder pic.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well she looks about the same tonight except she is very loose in her hind and easy to lift up her tail. She seems to be testing about a heavy 7.0ish and she actually bit me tonight while getting a milk sample......she's never done that before in her whole life!

I took and dimmed the lights in the barn a lot in hopes she will like it darker and get the move on.

Still being a pig and eating to her hearts content. Sigh......


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Oh and the foal doesn't look to be in position tonight, she's wide but very low from behind and seems to be hollow and sunken in around her hips?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Okay I have been watching Missy ALL DAY LONG and to top it off.....apparently I've caught a nasty cold that has completely ridden me of any energy I have - I think she senses my illness too. . .as we have some progress! This morning she was testing about a 7.0 but around 1pm-ish and about 30 minutes ago - her pH has dropped to 6.8pH exactly. Maybe this weekends extremely strong "super moon" will get this ball rolling.

She is very squishy around her tailhead and her tail is a cinch to lift up. Her udder was about doubled the size it was from the last udder pic I showed you. Keep in mind though - with BOTH pregnancies, she doesn't get a true "foaling udder" until after she has foaled - she's also not one to wax or get thick sticky colostrum and white milk until immediately after foaling.

In an effort to "get things moving" I played alpha mare with her, my yearling colt and my other mare and we did some walking/trotting/cantering around the 1.5 acre paddock this morning. She had no complaints - wasn't eager to run but didn't mind it either. My yearling colt on the other hand thought he had to practice for the Kentucky Derby





_*IN THIS POST IS MISSY'S PICTURE FROM THIS MORNING RIGHT AT THE BEGINNING OF TURNOUT*_

_*(sorry couldn't get udder pics she wasn't cooperating)*_


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

_*Here are Missy's pictures from this evening.....with these pictures and her pH dropping to 6.8......should I have an eagle's eye on her tonight? How fast can that pH drop?*_


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Oh and did I mention that Missy is a MAGICIAN? Yep it's true - she's all big and pregnant until her "hubby" comes running to the gate then it's "Now I'm pregnant, and now I'm not!" LOL she kills me. Not bad for a mare due anyday



This is her third foal and she can still make that tummy disappear! Oh and this pic was taken THIS MORNING lol


----------



## Eagle

yep she is progressing wonderfully, she probably has a couple of days yet hopefully the Super Moon will do it



.


----------



## AnnaC

With what you have said about her previous foalings, I would be watcing her very closely!!





Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle

Can we have some new pics tonight


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Hey guys sorry for not posting ive been terribly sick.

She still looks about the same and testing 6.8ph. I will post morning and evening pics this afternoon.


----------



## kay56649

Wow!! She really can change fast!!! ha ha


----------



## Eagle

Get well soon


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Hey guys......I can't get pics to load so I will have to tell you about her updates.

Last night I noticed she was laying down right after eating her grain, not normal for her. Also I was late turning the horses out this morning and she was laying down until 11am! I also noticed she only ate about a half of her hay, enough to where I didn't have to give her any for tonight as she already had plenty left over.

I fed her grain about two and a half hours ago and she still hasn't finished it. She keeps nibbling then walking away and nibbling and walking away again. She was aggrivated at turnout to her best friend another mare and she seems restless tonight in her stall.

There's been a few belly bites this evening but I did notice that around 7ish pm tonight that foal was BOUNCING in her belly like crazy. When I actually went to check her vulva, it was so relazed I believe I saw her cervix. Still squishy around her tail head and her udder was firm and warm to the touch all day.

However she is STILL TESTING 6.8ph....brand new strips too.....could her ph change in a matter of an hour or two?


----------



## cassie

wow sounds good to go,

and to answer your question, yes the pH can definitley drop VERY fast!! especially with her being at 6.8 already! wont be long I don't think.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah getting closer!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Hey!

No foal last night but she did take her sweet time eating her grain. Infact it took her until 430am to finish it.

Its raining this morning here so maybe shed appreciate foaling in this cooler weather.

My problem that I'm having with pictures is that I have to rely on my phone to upload pictures and sometimes I just don't have the service to send them from my phone to my email account. Sometimes it takes a minute to send them and sometimes I have to wait hours. Oh the joys of living in the boonies.


----------



## Sandy B

Well it sounds like she is just stringing you along and making you wait. These mare's like to keep us guessing. Hang in there, it won't be long.


----------



## Eagle

Can you connect your phone to the computer?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well here are some pictures from this morning. I have decided to keep her in her stall under camera for today because we are having several showers and thunderstorms rolling through today - I'm hoping that it will push her over the edge to go ahead and foal.

I tested her this morning and she is still at 6.8ph - stubborn girl. I did notice when I was checking her that her around her tailhead is like jello so her rear is very soft now. Her udder was firm and it was easy to express her premilk, as usual.

One thing that I did notice that wasn't there last night when I last checked on her is that on the inside of her tail and on her butt cheeks - theres something that wasn't there before that I don't know what it is. I have included two pictures - could this be her mucous plug? It was already dried and had made her tail a bit "crunchy" if you know what I mean. I'm assuming that while swishing her tail it ended up on her butt cheeks but I would like opinions please.

Enjoy the pictures - and hopefully someone will know what this stuff on her tail and butt is.


----------



## Eagle

yep, mucus plug


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I just went back out to give her some grain to tide her over until dinner and checked the inside of her vulva and it seems to be turning a darker pink/light red color. Tried lifting up her tail and it was VERY easy to do - no resistance at all.

So what do you guys think? Should we have a foal before Monday rolls around?


----------



## Eagle

can you take a pic of her udder from behind when you have time


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Went out and snapped some pictures for you.

I also took pictures of her vulva as well. It is VERY easy to spread apart and very relaxed. I can lift her tail straight up all the way without resistance too.....Her vulva is a deep pink/reddish color I took two pics the darker one was taken first and the second one was taken second.

I must remind you that this mare never gets a true foaling udder, and always gets her milk in afterwards, and even then she doesn't have what I would consider a "full udder" but her babies have always been well fed and fat. Guess her theory is quality not quantity. What you can't see in the picture is that she is firm to the touch and her teats are full.

But here's some pictures for you anyways........I'm to the point of begging her to foal


----------



## Eagle

Well if her udder fills after then she looks very close


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I'm kinda confused, I am getting mixed answers to this that it could or could not be a mucus plug?


----------



## Sandy B

Typically I would say that her udder still has a ways to go but since you say she does not foal with a typical full udder, than I would be watching her closely. her vulva certainly looks ready to me.


----------



## AnnaC

*A baby before Monday??? Oh YES!!*


----------



## Wings

Agree with Anna and Sandy, I don't think you will be waiting for long!

What do others suggest it could be if not the mucus plug?


----------



## lilysmom

I hope you get a foal before the weekend



Good luck


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well guys I went ahead and bedded her stall down with some straw. I tested her and she's testing a light 6.8ph so I am assuming that it could change in a short period of time. I also went ahead and braided, then wrapped her tail up.

I was feeling her and her whole bum is like jello and her anus/vulva is very relaxed and not to be rude, but......"puffy" looking? She's also very warm, but not sweating, under her mane and behind the elbows. She was very aggitated about me getting milk and the teats were very full. I'm hoping that tonights the night. I only have to work from 4:00pm to 7:30pm tomorrow so I won't have to be gone long even if she does hold out - and I have a mare-sitter for while I'm gone too.

Will get pics at feeding time.....here's to hoping she foals soon!


----------



## AnnaC

Any news? It sounds as though she is all systems go - hoping and praying for a safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle

A puffy hooha is a very good sign as is all the others. I would expect a foal soon


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well we have some good news. Last night she was very restless and actually laid down,rolled and got back up 6 times before layin down to sleep. I actually went to the barn to check on her and she had some very labored breathing but what was strange was she was laying down and never got back up like she usually does when I come into the barn. I sat next to her and observed and she actually laid flat out and started dreaming with her ears and eyes twitching and running in her sleep lol.

But what I noticed was that while she was laying down her hooha was so relaxed that it was gaping open. I checked her over but I come to the conclusion that I may have interrupted her 1st stage labor.

This morning she tested ALMOST 6.4PH! I'm hoping the she gets on the roll here...one of her last two foals was born during the rain so with all of todays rain and thunderstorms hopefully that will push her over the edge!

I'm going today to purchase pool test strips as I have heard of people using them with straight mares milk and not diluting it.....how exactly does that work?


----------



## Eagle

6.4 sounds very promising



Keep us updated





There is a new thread about the pool strips

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=129105


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Thanks for that - I'm gonna go check it out.

Looking forward to seeing what she's hiding in there!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I purchased pool strips do I just do the same instructions that are on the bottle....dip the strip in the solution and immediately pull out then hold strip level for 15 seconds and read results? Thanks


----------



## Wings

Yup, just make sure you're diluting in distilled water if you go that way


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Okay with the pool test strips she's coming in at around 250 for calcium and with the mare strips she's right at 6.4........is this meaning we still have a ways to go? Her milk is skim milk looking.....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

okay scratch that I just ran the calcium test with pure milk and its testing almost to the 1000 mark not the 250. However with both the diluted and pure milk tests the ph was way off from the foal time tests so I'm trusting foal time on this one because of all her other signs.

Do you guys think we should have a foal within 48 hours?!?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Yep her milk is sticky enough to where I need to wash my hands and its almost looking like two percent and skim milk together. White but slightly yellowish.

UPDATE- checked her vulva and she has some dried reddish brown discharge on her outer lips of the vulva and her tail wrap.....I'm assuming more mucus plug?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea sounds like we are.going to see a new one from her very soon! Cant wait!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I was asleep, my mare sat at 6.4 for less than 48 hours.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well I don't know what to believe anymore. Last night she was testing 6.4 with the foal time strips but this imorning she's testing 6.8. With the pool strips and diluted distilled water she's showing around the 250 calcium mark and 8.2ph. With pure milk she's reading not far away from 1000 mark on calcium and her ph skyrocketed of the chart. Back in 2010 I lost her filly due to red bag because I was using mother natures foaling kit and she never showed anywhere close to ready even 9 hours before she actually foaled.

My concern is that if I cannot rely on these strips to aid me in determining foal time then with having work and classes start up and only having a part time mare sitter it puts me in a conundrum. I've talked to my vet, told him the situation and he's assuerd me that if she doesn't foal by Monday morning then he will palpate her and if foals in position then we will induce.

I'm very concerned about her and the foals safety and that's mine and my vets concern. I've also come to the conclusion that she's going to be going to the foaling facility next year - she's so unpredictable and I'm not comfortable myself with her and with graduating college this fall and getting married next summer I won't have the sleep to spare.

Well as of this morning no changes.....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I wish I could leave them open for next year but sampson is getting gelded this fall and id like to get two more foals out of him before his career is over as a stud and he starts his new career as a show horse. Unfortunately he just wouldn't do nicely with his breeding mentality in the show ring as he way too mare focused lol.

I got some new pool strips this morning as I was thinking about it and they say to store at room temperature but walmart had them sitting outside in the garden section? Maybe their validity was comprimised.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oooo yes pics of daddy!


----------



## Eagle

I would stick with the foal-time strips, it can go up and down for a few days but then it should drop. Remember that milk testing is like the icing on the cake, she will only foal when everything else is in place: i.e baby cooked, baby dropped, mum is ready and finally milk. Inducing foals is a risky business but can be done, I will be inducing one of my mares this year, my vet will come morning and evening to check her and her milk and then when the moment is right she will induce. This decision didn't come easily but I have a mare that is a special case, my vet and I have talked it over and over and decided that it is the only way to get a healthy baby. I wouldn't advice inducing a foal unless there is a medical reason.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

This is what I saw this morning and when she stood up I checked her vulva and you could see her cervix and it was very soft looking. When she was laying down in this pic her hooha was gaped way open.....is this because of the foal getting in position and pushing on her?

By the way she had no sign of labor and there was no bag or broken water.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Gosh, I wish Diane would log on and take a peek....please I would suggest to keep a real close eye on her. Im just not sure what Im looking at (dah...Im such a newbie



) but it sure looks like shes darn close. I think Im going to give Diane a jingle. Sending prayers and hugs your way!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

No,Thank You Diane!!! I knew you would know if I were overreacting and I didnt want to waste time reading the entire thread. Im heading out the door myself but i just want to wish you luck and will pray that a beautiful foal will be on the ground for you very soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Yep! That picture shows a mare very close to foaling, with the foal 'pressing' to get out, but she will not foal until Mother Nature has everything in place for the coming baby and says 'yes, lets go now'!!

It can be very dangerous to induce a foal (unless medically needed) as the resulting birth can be very fast and traumatic for the mare. I had to induce a mare many many years ago, it left her totally shattered. There was no 'run up' to labour, just what seemed like a big crah straight into violent contractions, she never got time to catch her breath poor girl. Also the resulting foal seemed to be a bit 'odd', sort of not quite with us for a few days, almost as though the rushed birth had left him a bit befuddled! Plus we had a few problems with the milk supply as I dont think the hormones needed to trigger the milk actually got themselves 'activated' due to the lack of the 'run in' to the actual foaling. I'm putting this down as simply as I can, it was actually much more complex and not something I would want to repeat again. Both mare and foal were fine within a few days, but did require some constant nursing for a while. I'm sure that nowadays things are much more advanced and it will be possible to induce labour more slowly/naturally than back when I experienced it, but I just wanted to let you know what happened with my mare.

I think Missy will be presenting you with a new baby very soon. Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

She's been laying down a lot more, kicking at belly, pushing her butt against the stall door, laying down and getting up , laying flat out, looking at her belly and today at turnout she's been a hog over the hay to her buddy and she never does that.

Its been taking her 6 or so hours to finish her grain when normal for her is 30 minutes......

Does this pushing on her rear mean the foal is in position and ready to go?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Yep I will be home and on Saturday my family is coming over to watch her while I'm at work.

Does anyone think I need to call the vet out?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yes, how is she looking? New pics please?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just wondering how shes doing today? Dont keep us waiting too long unless your trying to get photos of the "baby" posted.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well no changes in her at all today. Only thing new is she moved all her straw around in her stall to where only the dirt bottom was left. Nesting maybe? Heck I don't know. I just tested her and they were as follows:

_*pool strip with distilled water: (1 part milk 3 parts water)*_

100 calcium

8.2+ ph

_*pool strip with pure milk:*_

1000 calcium

8.2+ ph

_*foal time strips (tried 4 times with 4 strips)*_

6.4 with one

7.0 with three

I don't believe these strips are what they are led to be. Not bashing but I'm definately saying that they aren't meant to be used with all mares and definately not a reliable method, IMO. I tested them one straight after the other with clean hands and got different results. Missy is the only mare that gives me heck like this so she's 100% going to a foaling facility next year. I've foaled out close to 50 mares with my neighbor/trainer/twh breeder/exhibitor during my short 12 years in the horse field and no other mare had pulled this on me.

Either way I'm charting the results to see any pattern for the poor fool who gets to watch her next year - I'm also looking into getting one of those foaling alarms that are expelled during the actual foaling.....we've used them with the big mares with plenty of good luck so maybe this will be the best route for her next season.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Also wanted to add she has more dark brown discharge around her vulva. But thats all the news I have for yall, sorry....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Just tested her again with two strips - 6.4 on both but pool strips are still where they were before.

I have an extreme headache over these strips, believe I'm going to take plenty of tylenol and eat something I know I shouldn't because it'll go to my thighs, oh well......


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I tested her again and shes still testing 6.4 but now shes eating everything in sight......plus shes been rooting like a pig in her stall and shoving straw around like shes looking for something in places where ttheres nothing to be found like fallen grain or such......

And to note about the bunnies we are doing a cross that has proven to be a favorite in the pet industry.....a pure blue otter colored holland lop buck and a pure broken black jersey woolie doe. I can certainly grab pics of them tomorrow for you both are such sweeties. We also breed and show pediigreed jersey woolies and mini rex with ARBA.

Im so looking forward to this litter as im sure the offspring will be lovely colors and patterns and this cross is known to produce wonderful family pets.


----------



## AnnaC

*Ooooo Bunnies!! Yes pictures please!*

*Oh we also have a mare who actually foals while eating her hay - last time she even had a mouthful of hay when she walked round once, dropped to the floor, pushed the foal out, gave a big sigh, sat up sternal and finished her mouthful! LOL!!*


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Pics of bunnies! Yeah! We tried bunnies before, and it didnt work out. It was sad for our daugther. They are difficult to keep alive over the winter here. But some people have great success.

These silly mares like to keep us waiting and on our toes! My family is sick of hearing me say no we cant go here or do this incase Snowball is going to foal.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well this is what I saw this morning when I checked on her? And once again she had moved all her straw around.....I'm hoping she's in the nesting stage. Could that be more mucous plug coming out?

Oh and I wanted to reassure y'all my tail wraps are plenty loose as I can fit two fingers between the gauze and tail bone on the underside. I'm always very careful with that =)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Oh and btw it wasn't hair that was hanging it was the actual stuff.....


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! She sure looks *close *to me! Safe foaling!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Just checked her again and she is a _*TRUE 6.4ph*_ with the foal time strips. Here's to hopefully seeing what she's carrying within 48 hours! Let the caffine & prayers party begin


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo at last!! How exciting!! Saying prayers for a smooth and easy foaling.

Good luck!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

By the way does anyone else have opinions about what I found on her vulva this morning? From the pic you can see how relaxed and long her hooha is.....her bag is small as usual but it is firm and warm and her milk is an opaque white color.

Anyone else think she'll go tonight or am I imagining things? lol


----------



## Becky

I bet she's ready to foal. Looking forward to seeing baby pictures!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Prayers for a healthy baby when ever mom is ready!!


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling... I think you'll get one soon!

No idea why you're having trouble with the ph strips, perhaps they have been compromised in some way?

Love the holland (we call them mini!) lop and jersey wooly cross! I never did it myself back when I bred rabbits because the jerseys are a bit obscure over here but I had a friend who was doing it with lovely results. I bred the mini lops and almost went into english angoras before I decided I didn't have the time to split between rabbit breeding and horse breeding. I do miss it though!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Here is a drop of her milk from just now. I did noticed she's doing a good deal of tail lifting tonight and has went from taking all night to eat to literally eating everything in sight ........ she's still testing at 6.4ph so I do expect her to foal shortly.....hopefully tonight is the night!


----------



## Wings

How does her udder feel?

For the mares I can't milk I find that the best sign, when they got hot and hard foaling is usually within the next 24 hours. That was true of all of mine


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Hers is firm and warm but when it comes to her she doesn't get half the bag most mares do so what is firm and hard for her isn't for most mares. She definately has her own book she goes by.

What's funny though is that her rear is so loose that when I press on one side the other side jiggles lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Now stop pestering her and let her get down to business LOL

just kidding...i was the same way...poor Peanut couldnt get a minute peace with me


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I'm watching her from my camera and we have some restlessness and a cowpatty.......she's keeping her tail lifted a lot and doing some belly looking.......


----------



## mthowdy

Oh I can't wait for a foal announcement! How exciting- she is finally ready!

Hope you have a happy & safe foaling! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Come on girl, your mommy wants to meet your new baby


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well no update for this morning.....still cruising at 6.4ph


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

How long can she stay at 6.4ph before foaling? I've heard anything from 4 days to 48 hours and I'm not sure what to think....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well it's pouring rain here. I managed to let her out for about 30 minutes to stretch her legs while I cleaned her stall and got the foaling supplies all set up in the barn. She didn't take her usual roll like she normally does when I turn her out - mainly just groomed with her friend Allula and basically stood still the whole time.

She's notorious for foaling during the day - her 2010 birth was at 9am, and it was during a big spring rainshower and her 2011 birth was 2pm on a hot sunny day so maybe with this rain it will go ahead and get her in the mood to foal.

She's relaxing comfortably in her stall but isn't munching on hay. She ate her AM meal and as of right now she is just switching which hind leg she's resting.....I will keep you posted throughout the day.

She's already been at 6.4ph for 24 hours now so hopefully today is the day....


----------



## LittleRibbie

Keep us posted ....I know you are watching her all the time so thats good....now you just have to wait a bit longer.....easy for me to say LOL Good Luck!!


----------



## lilysmom

Lets go missy you and lily need to foal together...we want to see babies!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Like I said in your other post, by the way she's acting and how Lily is acting I doubt Missy will foal within the next 24 hours, you'll probably have a foal soon and knowing my evil little mare I still have several days to go


----------



## lilysmom

How far along is missy? Lily is 352 days today its been a long sleepless wait


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I am not sure of her exact days - she was pasture bred to the same stallion who sired her last two foals. Whether you pasture or hand breed you still have to play this horrid waiting and guessing game, so I let mother nature take it's course. It doesn't help that my stallion refuses to breed in-hand either - according to him, he's a big boy and he can do it himself


----------



## lilysmom

LOL thats funny. I love the im a big boy comment



Was just curious if she was as alte as mine. I only had the stud a week so i have a pretty good idea on the dates. The 352 is by the last breeding date of 5/27/2011.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Thats good atleast you have an idea. Missy foaled last year on March 23rd and the year before that on April 16th.....seems she's wanting a summer baby this year.....or trying to make me lose my sanity.....evil evil mare


----------



## lilysmom

Lily succeeded in driving me nuts but the game of waiting is over...just tested and shes within 12 hours of foaling YAY I cant wait


----------



## AnnaC

How's Missy looking this afternoon? That ph could change at anytime, and fast! Keep a close eye on the colour in her hooha as that might just give you the last minute indication!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle

I agree Anna, they can change very fast. Safe foaling if she goes whilst I am asleep.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Do mares usually foal within 72 hours of a 6.4ph reading? In which I have a maximum of 48 hours left to go? lol wow I'm gettin desperate!!

I'm waiting on pictures there lilysmom!





EDITED TO ADD:

She's still testing 6.4ph but it seems to be on the lighter end towards 6.0ish but just barely......I'm hoping she will go ahead and bless me with a nice suprise!!


----------



## Eagle

I used the strips for the first time last year and my mare tested 6.4 on Tuesday morning and foaled Wednesday early evening


----------



## AnnaC

They can drop from 6.4 in a matter of hours and catch you unawares. LOL!! Maybe you should test her 3 times during the day just in case?

Wouldn't it be great if she foaled at the same time as Lily - they are going to be very close I'm sure!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I'm watching her and she's calm and chillin in her same spot as usual. She finished her hay so I am going outside to feed everyone, test her again (been testing her atleast 3 times per day) and then just sit back and watch I guess. I'll test her about 11-12 tonight to see where she's at again.....

So far, no signs of agitation or "I'm gonna foal" mode.....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well I fed everyone and they are all tucked in for the night......

Checked missy we are still at 6.4ph and her hooha is very loose and it is a dark pink/light red color and you can see her veins because they are a deep purple color - I'm assuming the blood flow is starting down there? When I was checking her it was so loose I could see "straight in" but couldn't see the cervix so does that mean she's dilating?

She also had two loose manure piles - almost cowpatty like but definately not her usual "apples"........she's eating good and drinking good still so???

I'm so hoping she foals tonight......


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Another thing i forgot to mention was that the foal was moving ALOT in her flank area....almost like i could feel its head?

Big jerky movements....foal getting prepped and ready?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I think this classifies as restlesness......shes going from her grain to her hay to the other side of the stall and back again......its pouring rain here i hope it puts her in the mood!


----------



## cassie

sounds like she is getting real close!! YAY for a new baby soon!




some mares will continue eating right up until t hey deliver the baby LOL so don't be surprised if she just keeps munching away LOL


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well shes eating but taking breaks too....shes normally laid down atleast twice by now but she hasnt at all....

A good bit of walking around the stall and looking at her sides every once in a while....


----------



## eagles ring farm

sounds like she's ready....prayers for a safe foaling

can't wait to see her foal...come on Missy


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Alright, come on girl, you are so close! Snowball ate up until she foaled, so it happens.


----------



## cassie

hoping for a little baby for Missy for you!!! come on Missy


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Lots of tail raising and some mild pooping going on......


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

She laid down rested for a minute then rolled vigorously.....back up and resting in her spot......three yawns.....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Shes keeping her tail raised but is otherwise calm.....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Just tested her and she's a light 6.4ph and her hooha is soooooo puffy and relaxed. She did a nice big belly kick and 4 yawns while I was with her.....


----------



## Sandy B

Come on Missy! She is so very close!! I pray for a safe delivery!


----------



## cassie

she sounds VERY close!!!! come on Missy! we can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## mthowdy

I imagine we will see Missy's foal by morning...

Once again, safe foaling!

Can't wait for some pictures already- I've definitely caught the impatient picture bug that seems to have got everyone else!


----------



## lilysmom

Lily ate her dinner at 3:30 and foaled at 6:20! Come on missy we want to see your baby


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well, no foal as of yet. I will be going out in a few minutes to clean her stall, check her over and do a ph test......I'm so worn out!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

She's testing between 6.4 to 6.8ish - going backwards again.....



I've officially given up on this mare





No sign of foaling in sight. She has soft toosh, long vulva, no tail resistance and darker vulva - EVERYTHING except labor. She's still in the barn under camera but I've decided to take some time off mare watching and I'm getting some sleep

EDITED TO ADD/CHANGE:

She has opaque white milk coming from her left teat (the side I've been testing from bc it's an easier position to get into) and clear/cloudy milk from the right teat.


----------



## LittleRibbie

All Great Things Come To Those Who Wait...and wait and wait and wait.....this is sure to be a knock your socks off great looking foal.


----------



## AnnaC

ph up and down, up and down - just to catch you out for when it suddenly falls like a stone and hey presto, baby is right there grinning at you. LOL!!


----------



## Riverrose28

From the look of this mare last week, I would have thought she would have foaled by now, but don't give up, I once watched a mare for 50 days, with only three hours sleep everyday.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I just tested her and she's way in the 6.4ph range......my only guess is I had something on my hands that affected the results before....which is possible.

I have to work from 430 to 730 tonight so I have a mare sitter but as of right now I may call in because she's tail swishing, kicking and biting belly and just moving around a lot. Took her forever to eat her morning ration so that's new.plenty of raised tail too but no cow patties.....

Cmon missy momma wants to sleep in her own bed again lol


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Missy - any time now would be perfect!!


----------



## lilysmom

Lets go Missy everyone is waiting on you LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Your turn Missy


----------



## lilysmom

Im still watching for a foal Missy!!!!! Lets get the show on the road


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well I am back home now and grabbing a bite to eat....as soon as I finish I will head out to the barn and check her over and test her ph levels. She's been doing a lot of tail lifting and swishing - some agitation today so maybe she will pop that sucker out tonight


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Hello hello all dear mare watchers.....

Missy is testing a 100% positive 6.4ph tonight and is looking ready to foal, we are now just waiting to see if she will comply. Tonight, instead of not wanting to be bothered, she was actually wanting me to "groom" with her (this is a favorite pastime that I do with my horses and establishes a good bond, I've found) and she was basically wanting to snuggle in my lap.

However she's gotten VERY protective over those teats - gives me the most evil look I've ever seen and definately shows me that she isn't happy about me doing so. Milk is still opaque white and slightly sticky....inside of vulva isn't as dark as I'd like but this is a wishy washy sign anyways.

We have several thunderstorms rolling in throughout the night so maybe the weather will push her on in to labor.....as of now she's eating her dinner and is happy to do so.

Will keep you posted on how she does throughout the night, hopefully I will have pictures of the little one soon!


----------



## cassie

come on Missy!!!! we want to see your baby!! I think you have kept us waiting long enough and we are ALL ready to see your baby!!! come on girl! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Sandy B

Give that beautiful baby up Missy!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

No foal as of this morning. Pretty quiet night she was down sleeping most of it. I gave up at 2am and got about 4 hours of sleep and every hour I would wake up to check on her and she was still snoozing.

*Is it possible that she is one of those mares that doesn't foal at 6.4ph and I am waiting for that final drop to 6.0ph? I have been doing reading online and several big horse breeders say that they find the mares usually foal within 72 hours of 6.4ph but foal within 12 hours with a ph of 6.2 or lower.....seems 6.2ph is the "magic number" to them, as they say it.......I'm still keeping an eye on her, hopefully she will go sooner rather than later......*

I have to go out of town on the May 31st and will be gone until June 4th so I really need her to foal before then.....watch it be the night before I have to leave! That's my Missy, always keeping me on my toes......I feel like I need to tell her if she doesn't foal I'm gonna send her to a "bad bad place" where they will torture her until she foals instead of this nice treatment



lol


----------



## lilysmom

Lets goooo Missy. Im leaving town saturday and wont be abck until late sunday...Id like to see your baby before then


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Alright Missy tonight is your night!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well after having this gut feeling that i needed to, ive called my vet and i am happy that i did. Told him about what was going on and he believes that shes been going in and out of first stage labor and is concerned about the discharge from her vulva. He will be out at 10am tomorrow morning, will check her over fully and if he decides to, we will be inducing her.

Pray for everything to go well and for her to foal tonight!


----------



## lilysmom

Hoping for a baby tonight and only a vet check in the morning


----------



## AnnaC

I also remember Raven keeping us waiting for ages, inspite of us saying "she's showing signs of foaling", so as Diane says, please dont worry. It is still good to follow your gut feeling though. Anyway your vet wont induce unless he/she is sure the baby is in the 'presentation' position - unless it is a medical emergency, like her waters having broken etc. And if all looks well, then they may decide that it will be best to wait for nature to run its course.

And yes, mares can delay continuing labour if they are in the first stage - a lot of folks are not as observant as you and miss all these early episodes! So although I know it must be so frustrating for you, I do compliment you on all the care you are giving to Missy plus your attention to all the details and small changes that she is going through.

How about some pictures for us tomorrow - mind you she might foal tonight so we will be looking for foal pics too!!


----------



## AnnaC

OK I have just gone back to your first page and looked at the pics you posted there. I know we all got a bit excited and were looking to welcome a foal before too long, but those pics show a mare some 2 or 3 weeks away from foaling - and May 2nd to 16th (tomorrow) is only two weeks - a seemingly long two weeks, but IMO she is right on course to give you this little one anytime now!!

Will be interested to hear what your vet thinks.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

_*Always best to "follow your gut" -- of course, she'll probably foal tonight - just because you threatened her! *_





My gut is telling me something's not quite right as she didn't act like this with her last two pregnancies when she was close to foaling.....better safe than sorry to have the vet out. Since I told her that she probably will foal tonight LOL

_*How is she acting??*_

She is acting agitated, restless, biting at sides and looking ready to go for the past three nights and then, nothing. There's nothing in the barn or on the farm to disturb her while she's in the barn - as she's the only one and seems to like it better that way. I do know mares can start and stop 1st stage, and only that stage but I'm concerned that there may be a medical reason behind it, and thinking back on it the color (dark red/brownish like dried blood) of the "mucus plug" has me very concerned - she's never had that before with her last two pregnancies, and I've never seen one look like that - which is why I was asking for opinions on it.

_*Anyway your vet wont induce unless he/she is sure the baby is in the 'presentation' position - unless it is a medical emergency, like her waters having broken etc. And if all looks well, then they may decide that it will be best to wait for nature to run its course.....a lot of folks are not as observant as you and miss all these early episodes! So although I know it must be so frustrating for you, I do compliment you on all the care you are giving to Missy plus your attention to all the details and small changes that she is going through.*_

We talked about it on the phone today and he will be giving her a 100% exam, plus lightly sedate her for a palpation to see where the foal is. He is coming at 10am and thankfully he is a dear friend of mine so he's put his other clients on the notice of a heads up that he may not be out tomorrow as if he induces he will be here all day until she foals. He told me that since her milk's already white and everything else is already a go, if the foals in position he will go ahead and induce her and get the ball going on her. He's followed her last two pregnancies and knows her very well, and knows that I rarely call him only if I REALLY need him (I have his personal cell number so I can skip talking to anyone in the office, bless his heart I love him to death) and he knows how this is. With her first birth being a red bag and me not being 100% comfortable leaving her in my "mare watchers" hands (they've only helps cows birth - not horses, similar but not exactly the same) he'd rather have her foal while me and him are both there.

You guys will have to understand, I trust this man completely and he's a one of a kind vet. I'm going completely by his advice and guidance and he's trained me to do so many things - he's invaluable to me. He's made plans to where if we do induce, he will stay here at the farm until the foal is up and nursing well, he's a devoted vet and I wish there were more like him! Thanks for the compliment but I must say - this mare is my sweetheart and I'd be nothing without her - she's the only mare I've ever really "loved" and she is such a darling with kids.

_*OK I have just gone back to your first page and looked at the pics you posted there. I know we all got a bit excited and were looking to welcome a foal before too long, but those pics show a mare some 2 or 3 weeks away from foaling - and May 2nd to 16th (tomorrow) is only two weeks - a seemingly long two weeks, but IMO she is right on course to give you this little one anytime now!!*_

One thing I will have to note about Missy is she never really V's out regardless of how close to foaling - both her previous pregnancies she was as round as a barrel and hardly "dropped" even the night before birth, so not a way to judge her. Her udders never really "fill in" like a "regular" mare, even after the foal - but she does produce good milk - her colt last year was fat as a tick! The only signs she's shown me in the past have been a loose tailhead and a mood change.

_*Will be interested to hear what your vet thinks.*_

As soon as he lets me know his diagnosis and prognosis, I will definately let you guys know!

_*WILL BE POSTING PICS HERE SOON FROM THIS MORNING *_


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Okay here are some pictures for you........these were all taken tonight for you - except for the one with the milk and her teats, it was from this morning. Haven't tested her PH yet but will do so at feeding time. Right now she's in the stall resting after being out all day.

One thing you can't see is that her udder, while it looks small, is very firm and as of this evening her teats are pointing downward. I couldn't get a good picture from behind the udder, it's too dim to get it to show up on my cell phone pics.

I just wish she showed more signs and went the more traditional foaling route!

*EDITED TO ADD:*

_*I think it's wonderful you have such a great vet -- one that sounds like he is fully "into" his job and takes good care of his patients. That's marvelous. And we're very happy for you, and certainly understand and will support you in the decisions you make. We are also here to learn, and we will appreciate anything that your vet says that will help us learn as well.*_

If he does the induction of the foaling, I will record it on my phone and try to upload it for you so it can be used as a learning tool. I will also be taking precise notes tomorrow about everything he says and will definately report back to you guys! He is indeed a great vet and he loves what he does - he's in his 60's now and has been doing it for over 30 years now - so he definately has plenty of years under his belt.

He's one of those that money just can't buy. Oh and for anyone thinking that they want to have their mare induced for the heck of it - it's not cheap at all. For me, it's $120 for just the farm call and exam/palpation + $125 if no or very little complications to $250 if severe complications for the induction itself....... so that's looking at $245 to $370 for the whole procedure when it's all said and done and that's just the rough estimate he gave me over the phone, prices are liable to change upon examination/experience.

That's money I could definately spend elsewhere - but if it means that she and the foal are safe and sound, it's money well spent, and IMO if you can't say that then 1) you shouldn't own any horse at all 2) you definately shouldn't be breeding. I don't have many horses, and I don't have a big fancy barn and all the top of the line equipment, but I have plenty of love, time and proper facilities to own them and I don't mind spending the money when needed.


----------



## cassie

her tummy looks ready



but I would think her udder should fill some more, and I think baby needs to move forward a little in her tummy... IMHO she is such a cute mare, I really hope all goes well for you and I'm sure it will



fingers crossed you get a gorgeous little baby safely on the ground soon and you have no need for your wonderful vet



so glad you have such a good one on hand who can come and help you



I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## cassie

woops I just fully read youir previous post... is this how her udder and tummy have looked right before foaling previously? one of my mares doesn't bag up till 1-2 weeks before... :s its hard when they dnt go by the text book! lol hoping for a safe foal for you very soon


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Yep this is about how much udder she has right before foaling and while nursing.....she never gets a typical udder of a mare about to foal or nursing a foal.......same with belly.....


----------



## cassie

lol fair enough well then watch her closely



her tummy looks good, and she is gorgeous



I'm sure you will have a very cute healthy foal at foot very soon


----------



## AnnaC

*My fingers are crossed for you both this morning. How lucky you are to have such a fabulous vet - and good friend - willing to help you and Missy. Looking at your pictures I would say she was good to go, so prayers being said for a succesful induction. *






*And it will be wonderful if you can make a note of any info for us, we would be very grateful'*

*She's such a pretty girl, so I just know this foal is going to be gorgeous as well. Good luck!*


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Goodmorning friends!

Just chiming in to let you know that she didn't foal last night but she was breathing heavy, getting up and down alot, rolling alot and acting as if she wanted to......just like the past few nights but she never progressed any further than that.

The vet will be out this morning - I must say that my stomach is in knots and I definately have some nervousness, but once I talk to him he always has a way to reassure me of things. He's never led me astray and he's most interested in what's best for the horse. I must say, he's been a charm for me - we've had to deal with red bags, no milk production in some QH's, orphan foals, two cases of choke in my mare Allula (she's now banned from any type of hay pellet, soaked or not), a pinched nerve and snake bite in my jack russel, etc. so I'm very confident in him. He has horses of his own so he has a special place for them in his heart, even though he's a big and small veterinarian.

I will be taking diligent notes for you guys, don't you worry!

Send as many prayers my way as you can - I'm gonna need them for this morning!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Katie, sounds like your vet has always been top notch in helping your animals...thats great! Im sure he will do everything he can to help today. I will be thinking of you today and sending prayers


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I am posting from my phone....

He gave her a full exam and he's concerned about there possibly being a mild form of placentitis. I've been experiencing heavy jerky foal movements which he saw himself and he's slightly worried there may be a cord or again placentitis problem causing the foal discomfort.

He said she looks 100% ready to go and so he gave her the first shot at 10:32 we are now waiting untill 11:02 to give the second shot if no progress is made. He's confident this will be a successful delivery and is very relaxed about the ordeal.

I'm praying hard and hoping that it all goes well......keep us in mind and please pray that she does not have any infection. He said if she does she will be flushed......prayers welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Charlotte

Checking often and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Eagle

I am praying that baby is in position and that all goes well for Missy and her baby


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

So far so good.....he's doing this process slow so it doesn't cause any unnecessary problems.

She's doing plenty of rolling and making sure baby is in that perfect position.

He's super calm.....I'm a nervous wreck.....pray hard my friends!


----------



## Eagle

ray



for Missy and (((((((((((((((((((hugs )))))))))))))))))))) for you


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Angel filly.

Filly had numerous problems and missy had a red bag and infection. This is missys second red bag she is officially retired from breeding, and I am too.

Will talk later.


----------



## Eagle

Oh I am so sorry. We will be here for you when you are ready to talk about it. ((((((( hugs ))))))


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im so sorry Katie...there are no words.

Im praying that Missy is doing well.

Godspeed littleone

Hugs


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I am so so sorry for you and for Missy. You were so right to go with your gut feelng and thank goodness your vet friend was there.

How I wish things had been different. Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Sandy B

I am so sorry. So heartbreaking after all this time. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Charlotte

Not the news I was hoping for. I am so sorry and hope you find some comfort in knowing you did your very best for Missy. I hope Missy is doing ok after her ordeal.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I'm so sorry..... what an ordeal so glad you had your vet with you through it all

and I sure hope Missy is doing well and back to normal soon. ((((HUGS)))) breeding can be so heartbreaking sometimes


----------



## MountainWoman

Katie, so very, very sorry to hear this news. Prayers to you.


----------



## Equuisize

My prayers were asking for a better outcome for you and Missy, Katie.

I am so so sorry.

She is a beautiful girl. I am sure she will be just as happy to be your heart horse.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh I am so sorry to hear that news...



this is the hard part.


----------



## palsminihorses

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your foal. It is heart-breaking. Praying that Missy will recover quickly. HUGS to you.


----------



## lilysmom

Im so sorry to hear this



thats so sad. Im praying for a quick and safe recovery for Missy sending prayers your way.


----------



## cassie

Oh I am so sorry to hear this Katie!! When you feel like it, would love to know what happened but no pressure you poor thing!!!

Praying that your gorgeous missy recovers quickly n fully Katie!!

Hugs to you my friend!


----------



## Wings

Thinking of you and your girl


----------



## targetsmom

I am so sorry that you lost the foal after trying so hard!! Hope that Missy recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## Riverrose28

I'm so sorry, just awful!


----------



## andrea loves minis

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

_*INFORMATION ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TODAY:*_

Basic rundown of what happened. . . .

Basically she had placentitis to the point where it had made the foal in distress for several days and became VERY sick, to the point the infection was running rampid through her body. The warning sign of this? _*BLOODY/DARK BROWN LOOKING MUCUS PLUG!!!! PLEASE, ANYONE WHO SEES THIS CALL YOUR VET OUT IMMEDIATELY AS THIS IS A LIFE THREATENING CONDITION, AND I DID NOT KNOW THIS WAS A WARNING SIGN ......MUCOUS PLUGS SHOULD BE A FLESHY PINK/PURPLE COLOR!!!*_

He said if I had called him when I first saw it, my filly would have had a fighting chance. She was in position and delivery went pretty smoothly other than the red bag ((which I was worried about because she had a history of having one back in 2010 with her other filly)) just like a normal foaling. The filly lived for about 10 minutes but the infection had spread through her so badly that she was extremely lethargic with no suckle reflex and no desire to get up and active. The cord was also twisted very badly which on top of the infection he presumes is why I was seeing such violent foal movement.

Unfortunately the filly is just what I "ordered" - a beautiful bay pinto blue eyed filly, I named her "Perfection" and she is buried beside her full sister from the red bag birth of 2010, whom I named "Rayne" and her half-sister who I lost because of my ex-husbands cruelty (long story), whom I named "Innocence" . I held her until she passed while Missy was being an excellent mother and was licking and trying to urge her to become active. Missy isn't handling it well, she's still calling for her even though she had 6 hours to be with her and mourn. It's heart wrenching on both of us. Only in the last two hours as she moved on, and is actually teasing my stallion - the sire of all three of her foals - and wanting to be with him. 

Missy is on antibiotics right now and she will be flushed tomorrow morning, and he expects a full recovery - she's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing and doing all her normal things. I hope someone can learn from my experience and gain the knowledge to protect their own mare. The vet came back out about an hour ago to talk and check Missy and he really wants me to continue my breeding program - even with Missy. He said the red bag was probably a fluke from inducing and he was partially expecting it, which is why he didn't leave - he said it was probably not her fault. He's urged me to "get back on the horse", along with my fiance. Infact, my fiance and father direct deposited some cash in my bank account to buy a pregnant mare......I'm heavily considering it, although I would be having her reside on my vet's farm and having him foal her out for me, which he's kindly offered free of charge. 

Emotions ran through me so hard and I wanted to quit, but after thinking heavily on it, it's what we do as breeders. You see what you're made of and if it's truely your passion you don't give up, and I don't plan on giving up. 

Missy's breeding fate is undetermined right now, but I will pick up the pieces and move on. It's times like these you see your vet's and family's quality - they know how hard I've worked, and others have worked, to build a breeding program and then turn around to lose something very dear to them. 

All I can say is rest in peace Perfection and I'm comforted knowing that you aren't alone - you are in Heaven without pain enjoying the grassy fields with your sisters, Rayne and Innocence. I'll see you again one day in a better place and a better time, and you're always in my heart.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane said it beautifully

Again Katie, Im so sorry for your loss and I hope Missy continues to heal.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

My main concern now is getting the word out about how dangerous placentitis can be - I think it's highly misunderstood and taken too lightly and the warning signs are not as prevelant in these late term mares. If it saves just one foal, then Perfection's passing has been a blessing to the horse community.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I also want to note, that the vet had told me, had I waited any longer and not trusted my gut feelings, that I could have lost Missy as well due to spreading of infection and it getting in her blood stream, or the foal dying in utero and having to do a c-section or cut the foal out and having a much more traumadic ending.

God's blessings are in disguise, and time heals all pain. She just motivates me to be a better breeder, gain more knowledge, and now - I'm on a mission to spread the word about placentitis.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you so much for sharing fhat information with all of us. It is unfortunate, but you did the right thing by letting others learn from your experiences. Thank you so much and again, so sorry for the loss of perfection, which i love that name choice. Prayers for your healing heart and Missy's healing and mourning. It is so hard on everyone


----------



## AnnaC

*Thank you so much for sharing your tragic experience with us Katie. I'm so sorry that you lost little Perfection, but glad that Missy is healing and will be alright in time.*

*Diane, as usual, says it so well. We have all been in 'bad' places as breeders of these beautiful little horses, so we do understand a little of what you are feeling. But time heals, even if we never forget, and I wish you all the very best for your future programme, whatever you decide it will be.*

*((((HUGS)))) for you and Missy.*


----------



## Connie P

So very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your experience. This is what helps us all to learn. Bless you and my prayers are with little MIssy. I hope and pray she has a full recovery.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Thank you Katie for sharing all this information with us at this rough time for you

and Thank you Diane for reposting the picture so its easy for us all to learn a warning sign


----------



## targetsmom

To follow up on Diane's excellent post to help us all learn: I wonder if anyone else (as I did) saw that photo on May 12 and just had this nagging feeling that it didn't look right, but really didn't have enough experience to feel qualified to comment? So in retrospect, I feel some guilt that I said nothing. As a cancer survivor, whose cancer was diagnosed because of just such a nagging feeling that a spot of blood wasn't "quite right", I know now I SHOULD HAVE SAID SOMETHING, even if only to ask a question or share my own experience.

Of course, there is also no way to know now if speaking up, or calling the vet on May 12, would have changed the ultimate sad outcome. It may have already been too late. But at least by sharing this photo, we will all know that this is a red flag to get help for the mare. Again, so sorry for your loss, and thank you for sharing so the rest of us can learn.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Thank you all for your replies - it comforts me to know I have a forum family to turn to and can openly discuss things with. I would like to comfort you all by letting you know that Missy was flushed this morning and all was well with her. She's back to her fiesty and playful self and I am so very happy that she is doing so well. You can ALWAYS breed and try again but you CAN'T get your mare back once the damage has been done.

Targetsmom - It is in NO WAY anyone's fault here on the forum, and no blame is being laid down on anyones shoulders - we all just simply didn't know about this being a sign of something going terribly wrong. Unfortunately, Missy had no other symptoms to warn me about her condition and you are right, May 12th was probably too late to do anything about at that point, just as it was yesterday.

I'm just happy that while I did lose my filly, MANY MORE foals can be SAVED if people learn to recognize this as a warning sign of something going wrong. It is similar to those who, like you, have had cancer in the past who aided in building a better understanding of the disease. A few must be lost to save hundreds in the future. Atleast now I can say that something good came out of that situation.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I came across this thread by accident and just wanted to say thank you for the heads up, and I am so sorry for your loss! I learned so much tonight, now I can review this and read again, I know I missed some posts. I also have somethiing else to look into just to be aware of. Thank you again for helping others while suffering such tragedy.


----------

